# OS X 10.3.8 Released



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

So far it's not on software update, you'll need to <A HREF="http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxupdate1038.html">download straight from Apple.</A>

Improved OpenGL technology and updated ATI and NVIDIA graphics drivers

Enhanced file sharing and directory services for mixed Mac and PC networks

Improved compatibility for third party applications and devices

Previous standalone security updates


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

These are some of the enhancements delivered with the Mac OS X 10.3.8 Update:

Addresses an issue with Mac OS X 10.3.7 in which iChat, Mail, or other network-based applications could take a long time to open.

Addresses an issue in which a computer wouldn't always restart automatically after a power failure, even when the Energy Saver preference option "Restart automatically after a power failure" was selected.

Improves the performance of Blizzard World of Warcraft's "Full Screen Glow" video feature.

Improves DVD Player compatibility when playing a movie (using certain ATI Radeon cards) to an external widescreen TV with a 16:9 aspect ratio.

Resolves an issue in which a "flicker" could be seen when navigating DVD menus in DVD Player on certain PowerBook G4 computers.

Addresses an issue in which a PowerBook G4 computer would, on rare occasion, wake from sleep with a black screen and not respond to any keyboard, mouse, or trackpad input.

Addresses "jumping cursor" issues that might occur when using your portable computer's trackpad with your thumb, side of thumb, or a "flat" finger.

Resolves an issue on certain Power Mac G5 computers where a fan cycles erratically at unexpected times, such as when [email protected] software is running.

Speeds up Address Book and Mail LDAP lookups that are performed by a Cisco DistributedDirector DNS server.

Addresses an issue that could prevent clients using the Active Directory plugin from binding to their Active Directory server.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I know you like to be first, but this is crazy--it's not even listed on their support page yet!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

farfisa said:


> I know you like to be first, but this is crazy--it's not even listed on their support page yet!


Haha, well, Ken works at an Apple Reseller, what do you expect from such a dedicated employee?  

Anyway... it's in Software Update as of now.. downloaded, installed, seems to be okie dokie!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

well it's up on my software update already.

I'm getting a new machine tomorrow and I need to transfer all of my files over...I hate when they release an upgrade right when I'm switching over!

I wish they had just moved to Tiger! Then I'd have a free copy of it coming to me with my new powerbook! GEEZ!! When are they going to release this thing!!


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Yummy!

I am downloading it as we speak. I love CarbonKen!


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance... But I'd want to install this on a Mac Mini too right? I assume they're shipping with 10.3.7?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Howard2k said:


> Excuse my ignorance... But I'd want to install this on a Mac Mini too right? I assume they're shipping with 10.3.7?


They are currently, but new orders placed for the Mac mini (and other Macs) will probably start shipping with 10.3.8 within 3 weeks or less from today's release.

And yes, if your Mac mini doesn't have it, download it!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks for the love, iLabmAn but if it wasn't me I'm sure there were 5 ehMac users lined up to post the news (I'm sure Lars was one of them)

Good luck with the installs, everybody.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

*About the update:*

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300569

This software updates Mac OS X 10.3.7 to version 10.3.8. If you have version
10.3, 10.3.1, 10.3.2, 10.3.3, 10.3.4, 10.3.5, or 10.3.6, update your software
with the Combo Update instead.


Dave


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Seems fine on the G5 1.8 ...most are tho.  We'll wait for feedback for a bit for clients to move. 10.3.6 is still too much top of mind.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I love how zippy OS X always feels right after an update.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

seems to me like they are trying to 'complete' the OS X.3.x series, I bet we'll have another bare 10.3.9 update before Tiger...

just my thoughts

ciao


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Lars said:


> They are currently, but new orders placed for the Mac mini (and other Macs) will probably start shipping with 10.3.8 within 3 weeks or less from today's release.
> 
> And yes, if your Mac mini doesn't have it, download it!


Thanks!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Jaguar got to 10.2.8, if I do remember correctly, JUST before Panther was released. I remember because I was selling my laptop and getting my new one right at that time. I was so close I qualified for the $30 software upgrade.\

Does this mean Tiger is coming any day now?!!!

I guess I'm out of luck anyway, my laptop just shipped yesterday. I doubt I'll be within the window of cheap upgrade.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Yup, Pamela, Jaguar got as high as 10.2.8. Previous version (10.1) made it to 10.1.5

Installed the update on my work machine, seems fine, although I have noticed an oddity (may be nothing) that sometimes opening finder windows... stutter ever so slightly. of course, it may be something from before than I just didn't notice. However, it isn't always like that, so times they are very zippy fast too. Kinda jumps back and forth.

Nothing to really worry about. It may just be this Mac...

Otherwise, everything is just fine after the update. (iMac G4/800 w 256 RAM)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> Does this mean Tiger is coming any day now?!!!


I knew you were going to say that directly after you mentioned "10.2.8 was *just before* Panthers' release."  

No, Tiger is still due for the first half of 2005, probably not before May at least.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

> No, Tiger is still due for the second half of 2005.


I think you mean Tiger is still due for the *first* half of 2005, which we are presently in. Although most reports are placing Tiger being ready late May, or in June for WWDC.

I have installed 10.3.8, restarted and no differences noted, just like nearly every other update I've done. (No I didn't repair permissions or run Onyx to make running the several maintenance tasks easier).


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

This is all fascinating, but has anyone successfully installed it?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

dibenga said:


> This is all fascinating, but has anyone successfully installed it?


Of course. I did. 

And Chealion: Yes, that's what I meant.  Post edited.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

IF YOU USE A MACHINE THAT RELIES ON THE F12 KEY TO OPEN THE CD DRIVE DO NOT DO THIS UPDATE. Early reports at the apple.com forums indicate there is a major bug.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

10.3.8 works fine here and I'm looking forward to Tiggggggger


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

not sure what your worrying about andreww, my F12 key works fine after the update...

so far...

then again this is an older machine so it might be different for the newer models (iBook dual USB 500MHz....)

ciao


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

There are already 3 reports of ibooks with this issue on apple.com. Maybe a problem, maybe not. I'm waiting to see if this update kills quarts extreme on PCI based machines before I install here.


----------



## stoker (Feb 26, 2004)

*10.3.8 works great on 2 macs*

Hi all,

Installed 10.3.8 on my 15" Powerbook and MDD Powermac with no problems whatsoever which was a nice change from previous updates. As a bonus things do seem to be running a little quicker!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

installed on a Dual 2ghz G5, and all is well here, I have not noticed any difference yet though


----------



## skoda303 (Dec 14, 2004)

Downloaded a few hours ago. No problems to report


----------



## jivany (Aug 12, 2004)

DOH. Should have read this first. My iBook is now not ejecting CDs when I hit the F12 key. It doesn't seem to be recognized (it gives the error beep when I press it unless Finder is my app showing on the Menu bar).

jivany

edit: it's a 14" 1GHz iBook dual USB


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I've just been speaking with someone at Your Mac Life. Same eject problem. I think it opens and closes, but will not eject the disk.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

my ibook g3 500 working fine after the update


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

well, worst comes to worst you can always drag the disk to the trash (I know I almost forgot that was possible too)

justa thought

ciao


----------



## jivany (Aug 12, 2004)

OK. So the F12 eject didn't work until I restarted my iBook and held down my mouse button while it was restarting. The disc ejected during bootup and now it seems to be working fine.

Found the mouse button trick here:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50991


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

No problems here so far. As usual, the first restart after installing the update seemed to take ages - however subsequent restarts are normal.

Is it my imagination or is Mail _much_ faster? I wasn't having a problem with it before, but now it really seems zippy.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Installed on my PB - no issues so far.

This issue:


> Addresses an issue in which a PowerBook G4 computer would, on rare occasion, wake from sleep with a black screen and not respond to any keyboard, mouse, or trackpad input.


Was happening occasionally. Hope it's gone now.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyone know if it will fix my problem as listed in the thread here?
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=22417


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

the answer is no!

nope... no luck... didn't resilve the slow boot problem...

I could really use a mac tech person... when I create a new "test" account... that boots just fine... which means there's a pref somewhere that's causing the problem. 

Please respond in the tech help thread


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My iBook G4 933's eject key doesn't work either. That being said, everything else appears to be fine.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

Just did the update..

so far no difference.
Waiting for tonight to test it with my ext Firewire drive.

The only difference I feel...beside being a little zippier.

in System Profiler, my WIFI car, a Belkin compatible is now listed as third party without any info....


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Just updated. No problems (F12 key still works to eject on my G3 iBook). Can't really notice a big difference. Maybe a tad snappier (e.g., Safari), but that's about it.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Curious. Would this problem with the F12 opening the CD drive affect a G5? My boss has a G5 that uses the F12 key to open the drive and I don't want to install the update if it's going to cause this problem...


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Updated my Pismo Powerbook, no issues with ejecting with or without CD.
Firewire still takes a millennium to mount, but works fine once mounted.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Pamela said:


> Curious. Would this problem with the F12 opening the CD drive affect a G5? My boss has a G5 that uses the F12 key to open the drive and I don't want to install the update if it's going to cause this problem...


Pam, I upgraded my G5 with Macally KB (f12) and it works fine. A more common problem with the G5 is revving fans. The only time I notice my fans is when I through in a cd or dvd. After the update I did notice the fans speeding up when doing things like launching apps. Not revving, just speeding up.


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

Just did my Cube. no problems so far, seems to have cured a graphics glitch I was seeing with the pointer when you rollover a web link and it changes to a hand... gone! yay! Must be the new drivers for the graphics card. (NVidia GeForce 2MX)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The only reports that have some consistency other than the eject key issue are some issues with fans in G5 dual - did not happen to my single but seems to be those with the dual fan rigs - again not all. I'd say Safari is quicker and hangs less.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Quite A Big Difference!*

I upgraded my Al 1Ghz 12" PB last night to 10.3.8 using the 16MB file as well as my 1.25 Ghz eMac using the 27MB file.

Three things happened worth noting:

1. The speed of mail on both machines nearly doubled and is now very fast.

2. Ditto for the speed of Safari. It literally flies from page to page compared to before the update.

3. Finally and the most strange, the Al Powerbook's Airport signal in my living room was always around 31 on Macstumbler, but has jumped to 52 in the same location. Speeds on wireless are easily double what they were before.

Not sure why all this has happened, but I like it!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just curious. Did this happen to anyone else, particularly with Airport speed on an AL PB?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sinc - Haven't noticed anything speed wise but I have noticed two things:

1) Mail will forget my passwords for my POP accounts more frequently now. I have to restart the application for them to connect again. Annoying is an understatement.

2) Safari isn't blocking pop-unders anymore. It will block pop-ups but not pop-unders.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Chealion said:


> ...Safari isn't blocking pop-unders anymore. It will block pop-ups but not pop-unders...


Not just Safari - it happens with FireFox on my WinXP machine at work. Only certain sites; there's a mention of this problem here.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My eject key is working again.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Two Pimos here and the eject key works.

I have also experienced the _*pop-unders*_.


----------



## AdrianL (Jul 23, 2003)

My iBook 900 has been beach balling more often on application launches. Funny considering this update was supposed to improve application launches.


----------

